# Solved: Monitor Flicker Samsung 226BW



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This approx. 2 year old monitor started to flicker when resuming from standby about 10 days ago. Changed standby to "Never", the problem went away.
It will flicker upon re-boot, and continues to flicker for about a minute, then resumes normal operation.
It does this even when disconnected from the video card (Nvidia GEforce 6200). this is a dual monitor setup, and the second (Samsung 712N) doesn't flicker..
OS is XP Home, everything's up to date.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Just to follow up.
The flickering got much worse,so I called Samsung who very quickly offered a replacement under warranty. They said Power supply or backlight.
I had lost my receipt, but they went by the manufacture date, so all in all, this was a good deal and great service.


----------



## dforness (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 216BW with the same problem but changing standby to "Never" didn't help. I also have to turn it on and off several time after the flicker stops to get it to stay on.

Since this is a refurb, there is no warranty. It's getting so bad that I now leave the computer on to make sure the monitor will work when I need it to. I did turn the computer off and right back on once and the monitor came right up. 

Until I can afford a new monitor, would leaving the monitor on and shutting off the computer over night give me the same result? It is so bad that I'm concerned that the next time I turn the computer and/or the monitor off, the monitor won't come back on.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No warranty? I'd double-check that at the web site, where you can enter the serial number and get this info. You might be right, but no harm to look.
I'd say leave the computer on all the time until you can get a replacement.
Mine eventually wouldn't stop flickering at all.


----------



## dforness (Oct 25, 2004)

First off thank you HUGHV for your quick response. I was leaning in that direction but I wanted to double check just to make sure.

I also appreciate your suggestion about contacting Samsung. Several weeks ago, I did as you suggested and it said it was under warranty. I decided to call them to see if they would send me another monitor and then I would send this one back. I have done this twice with HP and it is very helpful. Anyway the lady I spoke with said she didn't think it was under warranty and then she said it showed it was but when she tried to generate a repair ticket it wouldn't let her. I called later and tried to talk to a higher up but was told it wouldn't make any difference because the authorized repair service makes the decision not Samsung.

I have two more years if there is indeed a warranty so hopefully I will be able to replace this one soon and I will try again on line.

Thanks again. You've been most helpful.


----------

